# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  هزینه خوابگاه های غیردولتی (خودگردان)

## A.H.M

سلام
کسی اطلاع داره هزینه هر ترمش چنده?

----------


## A.H.M

Up

----------


## aslanoktay2020

سلام 
بستگی به اتاقش داره و خود خوابگاه 
مثلا خوابگاه هایی که با علوم پزشکی قرار داد دارن و شام بچه ها میاد اونجا هزینه اش یخورده بالاتره 
اون یکی ها کمتر از اینا
ولی اتاق دو نفره باشه ترمی 1800 یا 2 میلیون و اینا 
4 نفره باشه 1600 و شش نفره باشه 1400
بازم میگم شهر به شهر شاید فرق کنه

----------


## cRAzY.boY

پسر خواهرم پرستاری میخونه تو شهرستان ، خوابگاه خودگردان دارن
اتاقا 3 نفرس ، ماهی 130 تومن - هزینه آب ، برق و گازم با خود دانشجو هاست

----------

